# Weather Concerns??



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I just heard on the weather report that we are suppose to get down below 70 degrees tonight for the first time since last April -- actually they are saying perhaps as low as 68 degrees. BRRRRRRRRRR!!!

I was able to fight the crowds today at Loweâ€™s in order to get "Rock Salt" for the driveway, a snow shovel, and chains for the vehicles.

Just kidding -- LOL - I crack myself up...

Actually the cooler weather is a godsend. I am taking the trailer up to Dallas for a week to stay at an RV place thatâ€™s close to where I will be working. Suppose to be a real nice RV place ... I thought instead of staying at a hotel that I would kick back in the Outback ... (Its funny how you can get tired of five star hotels but never seem to get tired of the Outback).

But I will have the trailer to myself for a whole week -- yeehaaaaa!!!!

And stocking the trailer was easy -- two cases of Beer -- two cases of Chili -- !!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With that load out don't forget the TP.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Note to self: Alka Seltzer and Beano!

a book of matches could be entertaining


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

LOL

I guess we a little ahead of you, we have nights in the 60 already and days in the 80's but today it got to 90. Guess I need to hurry to the Lowe's too, oh yeah it's not built yet. Oh well I could go over to Home Depot if I can find someone to help me. By the way what is a snow shovel ?









2 Cases of beer and 2 cases of Chilli, that reminds me of my younger days.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm. Add Clorox Cleanup for the toilet to that list and some lysol! Have fun Ghosty. If I see a mushroom cloud to the southwest I will know you are on your trip!

Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

LoL we hit 30 the other morning. Enjoy your stay in your 5 star hotel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> And stocking the trailer was easy -- two cases of Beer -- two cases of Chili -- !!!


Ghosty... I take it you will have full hookups?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

With that menu you may need 4 way, or even 5 way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> a book of matches could be entertaining


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Somehow when I saw Ghosty start a 'weather concerns' thread, it might need to be in the jokes heading.









Have fun, enjoy the peace


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just two cases of beer???

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> And stocking the trailer was easy -- two cases of Beer -- two cases of Chili -- !!!


Is that all Ghosty
Don't forget to leave the windows open

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> But I will have the trailer to myself for a whole week -- yeehaaaaa!!!!


I call that "ME TIME"!

Linda


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I was able to fight the crowds today at Loweâ€™s in order to get "Rock Salt" for the driveway, a snow shovel, and chains for the vehicles.
> 
> Just kidding -- LOL - I crack myself up...


That was pretty good Ghosty. Made me LOL


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Just two cases of beer???
> 
> Gary


I am with Gary.

Ghosty

I am in CA and enjoying the warmer weather. Do not anger the sun gods... at least not for another week.

THor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Now that's a 'Mancation'









MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And stocking the trailer was easy -- two cases of Beer -- two cases of Chili -- !!!


Full hook-ups? I think NOT! With that set-up, all you need is a butane lighter and you're set to go. Lights and 
heat!

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > And stocking the trailer was easy -- two cases of Beer -- two cases of Chili -- !!!
> 
> 
> Full hook-ups? I think NOT! With that set-up, all you need is a butane lighter and you're set to go. Lights and
> ...


AYYEE!!!


----------

